# Grab 120 Free Amazon Coins For Halloween



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Amazon has six Haunted Hits apps which give you 20 free coins each when downloaded...and they're all free. Woot!

You have to actually download the apps, not just purchase them, and it doesn't work for apps already in your cloud. They have to be new purchases.

From your Fire: Go to the app store and it's right next to the Free App of the Day.
From your computer: Here's the link. (Under "Free App of the Day - Haunted Hits").

Notes: Only the HD version of Zig Zag Zombie comes with the coins.
Age of Zombies looks like a child's app but the language may not be suitable. (Look at the 3rd screenshot.)

Enjoy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, IRB!

one clarification--you don't have to download them, purchase is enough if you are browsing from the computer. The terms say "earn 20 coins by purchasing this app" and so far, I picked up three on my iPad and the 20 coins have been credited to me after purchase every time.



> ]You earned 20 coins with this purchase! They will be available in a few minutes.


And when I checked my account, they were there.

EDIT: I see on the Fire that it does say "20 coins for each download" on the Special Offer; I guess because if you are purchasing from the Fire, you pretty much are downloading.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI -- one of the ones listed -- ZigZag Zombie -- is NOT compatible with the HDX -- and also doesn't earn you coins.  But there's also a ZigZag Zombie HD listed.

And . . .. Holy Cannoli! . . . . Not sure where it came from but I have a bunch of credit to purchase video, software, kindle titles, and apps:  $55.52.  Plus 58.23 for MP3's.

I wonder if that's left over from that 'promotional certificate' I got?  

I guess I'll have to go to the Fire to see how many coins I have now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, IRB mentioned that only the HD Zombie earned coins. 

And you don't have to go to the Fire--go to any page for a paid app, and it'll have your balance under the "Buy" box section.  It might take a minute or two to show the coin balance update.  Mine updated within a minute of purchase each time.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love this one-star review for Ghost Radar Connect:



> Played this and the one called legacy from the same company on my phone at the same time. They both registered different "ghosts" at differnrent times and recorded different words at different times. Ifbit were real wouldnt they both show the same thing at the same time....plus from these two apps you would think I have many ghosts following me around everywhere constantly talking to me in nonesensical one word comminicatons. Hmph


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, IRB mentioned that only the HD Zombie earned coins.
> 
> And you don't have to go to the Fire--go to any page for a paid app, and it'll have your balance under the "Buy" box section. It might take a minute or two to show the coin balance update. Mine updated within a minute of purchase each time.
> 
> Betsy


Ah! Gotcha! I have 181 coins!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

6 out of 7 gave me coins.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Ooh, thanks!  I'm currently "Fireless" (did the trade-in with my old one, and waiting on my 8.0 HDX), so I'd have missed these!


----------

